# Spiele, die für eine Seite oder beide nicht gewinnbar sind



## Mosed (4. September 2009)

*Spiele, die für eine Seite oder beide nicht gewinnbar sind*

Hier könnt ihr Spiele posten (egal was), die für eine oder beide Seiten bei "optimaler" Spielweise nicht zu gewinnen sind.

Mir fällt momentan ein:

1. Tictactoe
Fängt der Erste in der Mitte an, landet man immer in einem Unentschieden, wenn keiner einen Fehler macht.

2. Wolf und Schafe oder auch Fuchs und Gänse
Kennen vermutlich einige nicht. Daher eine Erklärung: Auf einem 8*8 Feld sind auf einer Seite 4 Schafe und auf der anderen Seite 1 Wolf. Der Wolf muss versuchen auf die andere Seite zu kommen. Die Schafe haben gewonnen, wenn der Wolf sich nicht mehr bewegen kann. Wolf und Schafe können nur diagonal ziehen. Der Wolf vorwärts und rückwärts, Schafe nur vorwärts.
Bei fehlerfreier Spielweise (die wirklich einfach ist) kann der Wolf niemals gewinnen.


----------

